# Two up one to go.



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We released our second Golden Eagle of the year on Sunday. She came in with a broken leg 9 months ago. Luckily it wasn't an open break and could be splinted and it healed good as new. Nancy was worried that she might have trouble learning to hunt because she had to be in a pen for such a long time but she got the hang of it in about 2 weeks and is now back out where she belongs. Somebody from the DOW put the release in the local newspaper and about 50 cars showed up with 100 people with cameras and video cams etc. Even a bunch from PBS showed up to video the thing - so watch your local listings she may be on one of these day.

NAB 

Here she is right after she got her splint took off last fall.










Here she is streaking out of the carrier away from all the loonies with cameras flashing.










Here she is gaining altitude and probably laughing at all the loonies like me that didn't click the shutter at the right time when she came out.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful bird and I am sure she appreciates the love and care you have given her. A BIG round of applause for you and your organization for helping those in need.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, your releases are really getting publicity and that is a good thing for our feathered friends. Your eagle is so majestic and I can imagine how big a thrill it was to see her fly away.

Hugs to you and Nancy for all the great work you guys do.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story and release, Nab! Way to go!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, that is just SUPER SUPER!!!

LOVE and HUGS TO YOU AND NANCY FOR THE TERRIFIC WORK YOU DO!!

Shi


----------

